# Flangebuster



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting looking, but does it work? 

FlangeBuster®
Closet Flange Remover



Removes 4" inside mounted plastic closet flanges without damaging the surrounding floor or existing pipe • Removes flange in less than 60 seconds
Connects to any common power drill (recommended for use with corded power drills only)
Insures stability within the flange opening and prevents existing drain pipe from being severely marred/scored during removal
Two sets of sharp carbide cutting tips accommodate slight variances in the diameter of flanges
Not designed to remove outside mounted plastic or cast iron flanges
http://www.siouxchief.com/Tools/Saw-And-Cutters/FlangeBuster.1MZZA


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

For $165.00 it better work, and I'd like it to open my garage door for that price.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

it's a ram bit. they work pretty well. seen a set of 4 for the same price made by Rex.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> it's a ram bit. they work pretty well. seen a set of 4 for the same price made by Rex.


I clicked on Google, Wheeler/Rex Came up with the following ...

http://www.wheelerrex.com/catalog/Wheeler_Rex_2009_Catalog_37.htm

The Pipe Hog set of 4 for sch 40 ... also made for sch 80

Fergussion quoted at $282.60 for set of 4 with case and extension.

Anybody have this tool ??? This is more than a FlangeBuster

Also made (different kit) for water pipe sizes.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

4" flanges inside the pipe are not a problem anyway its the 4" and 3" that glue over the pipe thats the problem.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I clicked on Google, Wheeler/Rex Came up with the following ...
> 
> http://www.wheelerrex.com/catalog/Wheeler_Rex_2009_Catalog_37.htm
> 
> ...


:thumbup: that's the one. i've had mine for 5 yrs. or so and it has payed for it self!!! great tool to carry. and it was 280 at Ferguson! sorry for misquote but it's 4 not 1!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> 4" flanges inside the pipe are not a problem anyway its the 4" and 3" that glue over the pipe thats the problem.


:thumbsup: 

sawzall and flat head screwdriver!!! peels right off!:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> sawzall and flat head screwdriver!!! peels right off!:thumbup:


Most of the time!. Primer can add to the problem.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I clicked on Google, Wheeler/Rex Came up with the following ...
> 
> http://www.wheelerrex.com/catalog/Wheeler_Rex_2009_Catalog_37.htm
> 
> ...


I purchased that set about 3 years ago. I have used it twice. 

It removes too much of the fitting, and the new pipe/fitting is way too loose for my comfort. I haven't looked at it in years. It was alot of money. If they have not improved it to more accuratley remove the pipe only, I would stay away from it. At least try it out right away when you get it, and if you experience the same problem, return it!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> sawzall and flat head screwdriver!!! peels right off!:thumbup:


 Yeah once you chip the concrete out from around it...thats the problem. The rig that says it can remove the outside flange also says you must remove the concrete from around the pipe.....no easier in my opinion because thats the whole problem.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The Flangebuster is 
Not designed to remove outside mounted plastic or cast iron flanges 

If it does what it states then it might be worth the $$$$$, til I get one I will continue to screw a ringer on top of the old flange.

I was interested to see if anyone uses this product,, but no one has it,,,that says alot.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> The Flangebuster is
> Not designed to remove outside mounted plastic or cast iron flanges
> 
> If it does what it states then it might be worth the $$$$$, til I get one I will continue to screw a ringer on top of the old flange.
> ...


 Sombody posted one up in a different thread that removes outside flanges but you still hafta chip the concrete out around the pipe. The inside flanges are easy..just cut the top ring off and make a few vertical cuts and chisel it out. Takes me about 5 minutes on the inside pipe flanges to remove. The pipe is supported by the concrete so if you somwhat careful it wont break. Outside flanges are harder because of the concrete and the fact that the pipes not supported on the inside and can break easier.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The worst case is 3" pvc with an over the pipe flange. I get pissed everytime I see that. 4" over the pipe flange is easy,just cut the top ring off and glue an inside 4" flange in.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I bet you would hate this then ... I worked for a company that made us turn up 3" and glue in a pvc inside pipe flange...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I bet you would hate this then ... I worked for a company that made us turn up 3" and glue in a pvc inside pipe flange...


Back when I 1st started plumbing a 3" inside pipe flange wasn't made...then the came out with one but toilets with a horn longer than 1/2" wouldn't work because it would hit the flange before it sat down. Doesn't sioux chief make a 3" inside pipe flange? I'm talkin about that fits inside 3" pipe. Inside pipe flanges are what I like....of whatever size aslong as the toilet will set.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A lot of healthy turds don't go through 3" inside flanges well.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Sombody posted one up in a different thread that removes outside flanges but you still hafta chip the concrete out around the pipe. The inside flanges are easy..just cut the top ring off and make a few vertical cuts and chisel it out. Takes me about 5 minutes on the inside pipe flanges to remove. The pipe is supported by the concrete so if you somwhat careful it wont break. Outside flanges are harder because of the concrete and the fact that the pipes not supported on the inside and can break easier.


Cut and chisel out is the way I do it.

Since I started doing service calls a few years back you should see the amount flanges that were glued onto a 3" stub thru concrete with a wrap around it, and never filled in with concrete. No wonder the bushes and trees are doing so well, the roots in that area are usually thick. Next time I run into this I will post a pic.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Cut and chisel out is the way I do it.
> 
> Since I started doing service calls a few years back you should see the amount flanges that were glued onto a 3" stub thru concrete with a wrap around it, and never filled in with concrete. No wonder the bushes and trees are doing so well, the roots in that area are usually thick. Next time I run into this I will post a pic.


 Yeah thats when they wrap cardboard or somthing around the stub up so they can get the flange over the 3". I've found roots growng over and down into the pipe when thats done and the toilet leaks. Sometimes its a big space under there. I'm talking about when the put the flange on before the slab is poured and then its way too deep after the tile is installed and its a 3" over the pipe flange......they use to didn't make a 3" inside pipe flange. It was the worst. You know what I mean:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

still havent got one yet, has anyone else? if so How do they work?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My flange buster:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I clicked on Google, Wheeler/Rex Came up with the following ...
> 
> http://www.wheelerrex.com/catalog/Wheeler_Rex_2009_Catalog_37.htm
> 
> ...


 I've got this set and it's GREAT !!! Bring a big SHOP VAC though !


----------

